# Cat disappeared or ran away same day another cat died.



## mmwilson (Dec 10, 2007)

Has anyone experienced a cat to run away when another cat died?

The missing cat is an 8 year old neutered male siamese that we have had since he was a kitten. He's an indoor/outdoor cat, and has never ventured far from the house. We live in a rural area, and he and the other 3 cats always stay within sight of our house. They're in and out of the house all day, and sleep inside every night. He's the youngest of the cats.

The oldest cat, 16+ years, died last Wednesday. Baby went outside late that afternoon, about dark, and we haven't seen him since. We've posted signs, asked neighbors, searched the roads and woods for four days. There is just no sign of him.  Needless to add that we are heartbroken.

I'm wondering if he was upset that Tiger died???

Has anyone had this happen with their cat?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Not immediately. But it happened about two weeks later. I think her heart was broken. They were such good friends.  

I'm so sorry you've had this loss.


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I haven't heard of them running away but I have heard of animals grieving or missing others. I'm hoping he's just stuck in a shed or likewise for now and gonna make his way home.That's happened to a past one of mine before. Gone for almost 2 days then shows up.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

When I went to live with my dad and stepmom as a teenager, I took my dog with me. While I was living there, my stepmom got a young kitten whose mom had been ran over. The kitten was brought up with the dog, and the two of them were excellent friends, always playing and snuggling together. My grumpy 15-year-old dog even shared my bed with the rambunctious cat...

This went on for two years. Then I had to go back to my mom's for a month, to study for my final highschool exam, and my stepmom told me the dog and the cat had been roaming the appartment for a month looking for me, and sleeping on my bed every night. I came back for the summer, then moved for good in September to go to college, once again taking my dog with me - he was going to stay with my grandmother, since I could not have a dog on campus, and she would not take the cat with him (plus it was supposed to be my stepmom's cat).
Three days after I moved, the cat, who never went further than our balcony, ran off and disappeared. My dad and stepmom looked for her everywhere, posted signs, called shelters, cat people, patrolled the streets in the car calling for her... they did it for a whole month, but we never found her again  

I just hope she found herself a nice home with a friendly little dog, and nothing bad happened to her... sweet Minette


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I know cats do mourn the loss of a dog or cat friend. I could see one running off, grieving, to try to find their lost companion.


----------



## mmwilson (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for your reply.

We've both had cats for forty years, so we've had many cats over the years. This one Siamese was our all time favorite because he was so personable and affectionate. We can hope that he will show up.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope this information will help you. I also have Siamese cats, and also found them to be exceptionally loving, obedient, and intelligent. I pray you find your baby!

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7722


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Not very similar, my pet didn't run away, but I know there was a connection.

Husband brought home an ill, juvenile cat from his powerplant. Inky had an URI. After it cleared up, he and the wolf-hybrid were inseperable, wrestling play-pals. I would see Fang 'sneer' her teeth at Inky and he would LAUNCH himself over six feet to leap on her head and they would wrestle, with all sorts of noises coming from both of them. After wrestling was done, they would both snuggle in front of the gas heater.

When Inky passed away suddenly, he was buried behind one of the dairy farm buildings. Every time I'd let Fang loose to run with me while I cared for the livestock, she would disappear and not come at my call. When I would search for her, I would find her laying on top of Inky's grave with her head on her paws.
h


----------

